# Rear Hub for heavyweight



## rugbymojo (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking for a rear hub
27.5" wheel 36h or 40h with boost 12mm axle

I weigh 350lbs and would like to use it for bike-packing as well, with a 2"-2.5" in tire

Surly ECR Med. frame, Deore M6000 groupset, building out the bike now

I am aware of Velocity custom built wheels, just looking to see if there is a more affordable solution


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

Dt350


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

My situation had nothing to do with having bad rear hubs, but a new hub was part of my new wheel that needed to be built.

I was having problems with spokes breaking. They didn't break when I was at 320 or even down to 270. I didn't start having problems until I was down to 250lbs and below.

My most recent wheel build has been:


SE Bikes for the 36 hole rim
Shimano deore hub
My spokes came built from a local manufacture.


----------



## rugbymojo (Nov 4, 2018)

When i look at the DT Swiss web site the 350 12mm through axle doesn't except a 6 bolt disc brake and I don't think it is boost


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope the pic worked. I'm about your size and I have the DT350 hub on my Krampus. It is available in boost 6 bolt (I have centerlok rotors on mine).


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

DT 350 is the correct answer. 

I can confirm availability of boost, 6 bolt. I ride one.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

rugbymojo said:


> When i look at the DT Swiss web site the 350 12mm through axle doesn't except a 6 bolt disc brake and I don't think it is boost


I also have a DT350 BOOST 6 bolt rear, but it was a hard thing to find in stock!

It is worth noting that while I was waiting for what seemed like forever for the hub to come into stock, I found that trends seem to be going towards centerlock rotors and also that you can get an adapter to go from centerlock to 6 bolt, but not the other way around


----------



## rugbymojo (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you for the help
Do any of you have this hub in 36 or 40 spokes?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Dont buy a 40h hub, thats a nightmare. Even if you did find one, hard pass! Quality bike parts come in 32 always, 36 usually, more often you can get them in 28h too... anything else is a crapshoot.

DT hubs only go up to 36h anyway. They're plenty strong hubs. Id get a steel freehub body while you're at it though. 

Chris kings are another good choice, but significantly more expensive. Some with onyx, but even more expensive.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

rugbymojo said:


> Looking for a rear hub
> 27.5" wheel 36h or 40h with boost 12mm axle
> 
> I weigh 350lbs and would like to use it for bike-packing as well, with a 2"-2.5" in tire
> ...


Going back to your original post, DT Swiss now do E-bike wheels rated to 150kg. I know you're slightly more than that, but they may be one of the strongest shelf wheels you can get. Their e-bike hub is also strengthened up, shown as the ones with HYBRID on them, but I couldn't find anyone selling them. I went for one of their e-bike rims for my wheelbuild in the HX552. Maybe a bit more weight, but at 130kg now I think I can handle it, and I don't intend to treat these wheels nicely so went for the extra eyeletted strength


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry I missed the 36 or 40 hole spoke requirement in the original post. 

You’re not gonna find that in a DT 350. 

However, a 32 hole wheel with a burly rim will work well. Something like a WTB Asym i29 would work well. They build up very stout - I’ve built many for guys your size.


----------



## Rasky (Dec 22, 2014)

Good advice. Like I said before, I’m about the same size as OP and I have a 32h 350 on a wtb i25 on my Surly Ogre, and a 32h 350 on Surly rabbit holes on my Krampus. Not a single issue with either except a retension here and there.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

rugbymojo said:


> Looking for a rear hub
> 27.5" wheel 36h or 40h with boost 12mm axle
> 
> I weigh 350lbs and would like to use it for bike-packing as well, with a 2"-2.5" in tire
> ...


There are a handful of good hub options in 36h and even 40h. But very few rims.

Which tires do you plan to run -- brand, model, and size? Is tubeless important? Mandatory?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

It seems like everyone is going away from building 36h hoops, and the only high end hub manufacturer doing 36h in boost that I know of is Onyx. I am a huge Chris King fan but they only do 32h for boost hubs, and Onyx is good too. 

I have determined I will be going with 32h hubs on my Hightower build, as I am just not willing to put up with putting hard to find parts on a brand new build.


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope makes a boost hub in 36 hole. I've got one of their trials hubs laced to a 36 hole velocity dually.
https://www.hopetech.com/product/pro-4-boost-148mm-rear-hub/


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Im 210lb. My hope rear hub lasted about 3 months before the bearings went gritty. Their freehubs are unusually soft too.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

One Pivot said:


> Im 210lb. My hope rear hub lasted about 3 months before the bearings went gritty. Their freehubs are unusually soft too.


I'm a serial free hub killer.
I've got a few thousand miles on a hope pro II (36 hole) that I've never serviced. Still rolling great (250-275 lbs over that time period). They also offer stainless freehubs. I also have a DT350 that's been going for a little over a year with zero maint & doing fine.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

notso said:


> I'm a serial free hub killer.
> I've got a few thousand miles on a hope pro II (36 hole) that I've never serviced. Still rolling great (250-275 lbs over that time period). They also offer stainless freehubs. I also have a DT350 that's been going for a little over a year with zero maint & doing fine.


I'm good at killing freehubs too, my pro2 hasn't been amazing. I've had to replace 2 bearings and i've cracked the alloy freehub. The SKF bearings and stainless replacement freehub have been flawless. I have yet to see someone saying the pro4 is sturdier than the 2.

My 2 dt350s have been perfect, although i got rid of the 54t in favor of 36. The cogs don't even seem to eat in to the freehub much.


----------



## rugbymojo (Nov 4, 2018)

I got 2 wheels made from velocity 27.5 40h rear and 36h front. I found out that they wont work on my 29er ECR; puts the pedals to close to the ground. Now I need the strongest 29" wheels I can find.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to comment on Hope hubs needing an instant bearing upgrade before being put into service, but I see others have done that for me. Didn't they replace one of the bearings in the FH body with a bushing too? 

Say what you want about Chris King and Onyx, but they are some of the best hubs on the market, and American made checks all the right boxes for this fella.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I did just fine with Sram x9 thru-axle. built well.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

White Industries does 36 hole hubs and if you email them might even do a 40. They are available in 6 bolt or center lock. Price is up there with other high end hubs but you do get a Ti freehub body included. I have about 6 years on my older MI6 hubs and they still spin like new. Without a doubt the longest spinning and smoothest feeling hubs I've owned(including i9, King and DT). Worth a look for sure.

BOOST DISC - White Industries


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

If you go 32H check out Hadley.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Profile Racing is another American made hub.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude at the bike shop today told me that XDR / XD / Micro Spline style freehubs are more reliable for heavier riders. Thoughts?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

bacolmm said:


> Dude at the bike shop today told me that XDR / XD / Micro Spline style freehubs are more reliable for heavier riders. Thoughts?


More reliable than what?

There's nothing wrong with HG freehubs so long as they're not aluminum. They were designed to be steel.

I've avoided XD due to historically having problems with sram cassettes bein shitty. I have a microspline setup in rotation, but i'm lukewarm on it so far.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

scottzg said:


> More reliable than what?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with HG freehubs so long as they're not aluminum. They were designed to be steel.
> 
> I've avoided XD due to historically having problems with sram cassettes bein shitty. I have a microspline setup in rotation, but i'm lukewarm on it so far.


Thanks for the reply! My question was XD vs HG. Doesn't sound like there's a big difference in durability / reliability. I'm looking to get a rear wheel built up. I was looking at a DT Swiss 350 hub, but I'm assuming the freehub is aluminum? I see that there's a stainless option on the Hope Pro 4 which may push me in that direction even though it seems that it may be wise to upgrade the Hope bearings right from the start.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bacolmm said:


> Thanks for the reply! My question was XD vs HG. Doesn't sound like there's a big difference in durability / reliability. I'm looking to get a rear wheel built up. I was looking at a DT Swiss 350 hub, but I'm assuming the freehub is aluminum? I see that there's a stainless option on the Hope Pro 4 which may push me in that direction even though it seems that it may be wise to upgrade the Hope bearings right from the start.


DT offers steel freehub bodies that can be retrofitted to 180, 240s, 350, and 440 hubs.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I use Hopes. Before they ever go on a bike, I replace the bearings. You can order the hub with a steel freehub and it doesn't cost any more than with the alloy driver.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

bacolmm said:


> Thanks for the reply! My question was XD vs HG. Doesn't sound like there's a big difference in durability / reliability. I'm looking to get a rear wheel built up. I was looking at a DT Swiss 350 hub, but I'm assuming the freehub is aluminum? I see that there's a stainless option on the Hope Pro 4 which may push me in that direction even though it seems that it may be wise to upgrade the Hope bearings right from the start.


Having owned multiple DT and hope hubs, i would go with a 350 over a pro4, alloy freehub be damned. For whatever reason the 350 freehubs fare better than most alloy, and the bearings and engagement mechanism are superior. Prying the cassette off once every couple years is a mild inconvenience.

They're both good though. Just different.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I stand behind Project 321. I've been using their hubs for over 10 years. Great quality product, not as expensive as the big guys and comes in a bunch of different colors to bling the bike out.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My experience (with one exception) is Chris King. I've been riding Kings since '97. I currenlty have 7 King wheelsets. The newest is on SC Reserves (30mm, 29'r). I have used both 32h and 36h in the past. I have NOT weighed less than 200lbs since 5th grade. My all time high weight was 330+ lbs in 2009. 

The entire 32h vs 36h debate is debunked when you're searching for a 36h replacement rim 2 years after you had the wheel built. I've never been able to get one to match and, usually have great challenges even sourcing a 36h rim from the same manufacturer/same model. 

I have never noticed any difference in stiffness or maintenance (keeping it true) between 32h and 36h. My personal, preferred spec for a custom built wheel is DT straight gauge, brass nipples, 3 cross. 

The one exception I have is my fat bike. I am running a DT350. It fails once a year, usually in September/October. Specifically the axle breaks. Its failed three times in 3 yrs. The hub I had on the fatbike before that, a Hope, it failed every 6 mos. I put between 600-1500mi on my fat bike a year. 

My current weight is 260lbs.


----------



## shrek janitor (Apr 1, 2018)

i've been on phil wood hubs. 36 hole. the hubs are popular with tandem bikes. the spokes are 14 gauge. the rim on one bike is a ryno lite dh type rim, the other bike is a surly large marge.


----------

